# Hope NJ - Evo, 3 y/o male needs a working home



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I was asked to watch this dog temporarily but unfortunately his owner is not able to take him back, and I have been asked to find him a home.

He has had a rough life but is a nice dog.

He has strong prey drive and civil aggression. I think he'd make the perfect PPD, he is territorial and is not social with people he doesn't know.

I think he'd also be good for schutzhund. Although he has had very little obedience training, his heeling is very flashy. We did do some tracking with him as a puppy...I don't know if his owner followed up with it. But he was a very nice tracker - very methodical with a deep nose, nice food drive.
He had a few sessions of bitework when he was about a year old, he did well but the training was not continued.

He is crate trained and housebroken. Dominant with other dogs, but can coexist with submissive dogs. I'm not sure about kids or cats, but I can find out .

I would like him to go to an experienced home, he is fine with people he knows but he is a powerful dog with aggression and without a lot of training. I will be working on his obedience til he gets adopted. 

Feel free to e-mail me for more information. He is a very nice looking dog, and I'd guess he's about 75-80 pounds. No health issues and I may be able to get vet records. He is from Czech/German lines, I can provide a link to his pedigree and may be able to get his AKC papers.

I am looking for a permanent home for him. I am asking a $250 adoption fee. I am located in NJ, I would prefer not to ship but will drive a reasonable distance if needed to find him a home.

Some pictures...taken in the rain yesterday.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

handsome guy!

hope you are able to find a good home for him....


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is stunning!!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!! way too much dog for me to handle but he sure is handsome and hope he finds a forever loving home.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

What a looker







! I, too hope that you are able to place him in a home that he can shine in.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Holy cow I wish I could take him!! He is one gorgeous dog, I hope somebody can take him.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

oh wow, he's absolutely stunning!! I totally wish I could take him too!!!! Not the right home for him, but geez, he's gorgeous!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks all







I feel really bad for this guy, he has been through a lot. Last year, his house burned down. The other dog in the house didn't survive, but he was pulled out of the house by firemen. Luckily he was in his crate or they wouldn't have been able to help him, but he does not like strangers near his crate.
There is more to his story but he really has been through a lot without a steady home for most of his life.

I have been doing obedience training with him and he is such a happy worker, he just needs direction. I will try to get a video, maybe this weekend once we've gotten the basics down again. He is a fun dog, but I just don't have the time or space for him longterm!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I just wanted to update that it looks like Evo has found a wonderful home as a PPD. I met with new owners' trainer over the weekend. He was evaluated and did amazingly well (the trainer tried to talk me into keeping him because he was so nice LOL). After he was evaluated we went to meet the new owners, who fell in love with him. They will be working closely with the trainer and Evo will have a loving family, beautiful home, fenced yard, pool, and a sweet female GSD as a companion. 
If he doesn't work out for some reason he will come back to me. But I have high hopes for him with this family!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thats great ! I love happy endings, he is a beautiful boy~


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

What is PPD?

EDIT - duh - i just figured it out Personal Protection Dog (PPD)


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Fantastic!
I hope it works out for Evo.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OH MY heis absolutly beautiful!!!!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Fabulous news! Hopefully he continues to thrive - he is a nice looking boy!


----------

